
Show HN: Hashnode – A network for software developers to learn and grow - prank7
https://hashnode.com/
======
fazlerocks
Co-Founder here.

Hashnode is a place for software developers to hang out and talk programming.
Rather than focusing on bugs and issues, Hashnode lets you ask opinion based
questions. We want to help beginners / intermediate developers connect with
experts and get helpful feedback for their projects.

Super excited to know what you guys think of Hashnode. We would love to have
your feedbacks/suggestions. :)

We're also Hunted on Product Hunt today.
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/)

------
lnalx
What are the advantages compared to:

\-
[https://programmers.stackexchange.com/](https://programmers.stackexchange.com/)

\- [https://stackoverflow.com/](https://stackoverflow.com/)

\- [https://www.quora.com/](https://www.quora.com/)

~~~
meekins
Judging from the description I guess the main difference is that hashnode is
open to more open-ended questions and opionated discussions where there is no
single valid answer.

Let's hope this won't become a battlefield of endless flamewars and we'll see
some quality discussions comparable to the ancient c2 wiki instead.

